# [Chron] Brooks Must Be Leader For Rockets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Jerome Solomon said:


> It would be unfair to say success this coming season depends on Brooks' play, but when it comes to the Rockets' offense, you're not going to read an endless stream of “Get the ball inside to Yao” stories. Brooks' stat line will be the first one checked after most games.
> 
> “ I think there's going to be more pressure on me to make plays, not just score,” he said. “We added some great pieces, so it'll be more on me to initiate the offense and get us some good looks .”
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/solomon/6622669.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry is more of a leader then Brooks, also better PG then him.


----------

